# How to build an awning over this door?



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

i made these drawings to explain better. The first is the side view of the awning im planning. The second is the porch that sits beneath this awning, the corner posts are 4x4's and the deck slats are 2x6s.
theyre not good drawings, i suck at using paint, but they get the point across.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

anybody?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to happen unless you do not mind it leaking down the wall.
There's almost nothing to attach it to.
There's no good way to flash the two roofs.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

there has to be a way, almost everyone i know has a covered porch. i dont care if water runs down the wall, i just want to be able to get out of the rain long enuff to unlock the door. there must be some way to seal the crack between new awning and house, otherwise every covered porch would leak


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

What do you have in front of the door?
Steeps or a deck?
Head room will be an issue.
We have the same issue; we have a deck in front.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

at the moment there is a free standing porch in front of the door. There is 80" clearance for headroom. We cant go any higher, so if thats not up to code its not my fault. blame Oak Creek for that one, they made the frame. after a few years we plan to add a deck where the free standing porch is.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Joe, you say there is nothing to attach it to, what is supposed to be there? what am i supposed to attach it to? 

I guess if nothing else i can attach the cover to the top posts of the porch. there has to be a way to attach it, if nothing else i guess i can use flashing and caulk. Itll all get replaced in a year or so anyway.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think you will find it cheaper to contact an awning company that will turnkey the awning you want, in the material you want, and provide you with a sturdy wind resistant frame and detailed instructions on how to attach it. If there is not one near you, you can send accurate dimensions and spec what you want online. 2x seems out of scale for what you want when some sort of tubed frame will better suit your needs.

You might think about expanding your plans, or at least pricing the option, so you could have a shady spot to sit if you wanted.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

all i want is something to get under when it rains so i dont have to try to find my house key in a downpour. i already have a shady spot to sit if i want to. im not subbing this out, not when i can build something temporary for less than $30 out of 2x4s. its only meant to keep the rain off until we can have the siding and roof redone next year. the only thing i need to know is how to seal the crack between awning and house


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You do not have enough space above the door for proper pitch---fastening it to the roof itself is not a good option---

So here is a suggestion---first install a gutter----then build your brackets incorporating the gutter---then a simple roof/cover starting at the gutter----I did this once for a screened 'smoking room' off a garage --

Not an ideal way,but it worked well---


----------



## MJ Force (Jan 1, 2013)

Visit your local RV center. They replace awnings all the time and may have a few discarded ones which may be suitable. They install relatively easy and are wind resistant. You can also adjust the pitch so you can get door swing clearance.


----------



## ChrisKilbourn (May 18, 2013)

I was also looking for to build an awning for a door that looks same to that one posted in the picture but it's not easy to put the awing around it.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

if you are doing a new metal roof just continue the metal over the door so really no need for flashing just longer sheets.
The issue is the lack of headroom.
If your doing a new roof could you frame a gable end out over the door, then you would have a valley going up each side, I don't like valleys with metal roofs (thinking the standard metal roofs with ribs like what is used on farm buildings.)
Or you could raised the area that is where the door is so your roof would have a step up to it where the door is.

This is more involved then just taking on an awning, really because of the headroom issue.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

headroom is not an issue. my fiance is the tallest person i know and he can stand upright in the doorway so as long as it clears the doorway its fine. the roof wont be replaced until next year so that wont help. i suppose we could always transform the porch into a covered porch seperate from the house and wedge the edge of the steel sheets up under the roof edging then spray some rubber sealant over the join. i suppose that is the only way to get a waterseal, even if its only temporary


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You have an out swing door---that must be able to swing open without hitting your porch cover.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

If the awning slopes down it needs to clear the door.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

We need to think way outside the norm on this.

How about 4 posts with it'a own gable end roof, have it overlap the trailer roof but not attach to house - leave a gap and put eavestrough on house.
Could even do a shed roof that say goes up 2 feet on the house roof then comes out say 6' more - total of 8', still with eavestrough on house above door.

Kinda a freestanding roof, small square/rectangle gazebo that happens to be right next to the house.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks for the input. i was not planning to have much of a slope, only enough to let rain roll off. i will work on my plans for this and see what comes from it


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Please show us what you come up with. I know we can be a pain, but we honestly do want to help.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

The simplest/best I can think of is to have 2 posts that are the height of the existing roof at the outside edge of the landing/deck, then 2 posts about 6" away from the trailer that are the height needed to have the roof at the same slope/angle as the existing (so these will be above the level of eave on the trailer) Frame your roof on these, a simple shed roof.
Imagine something like this only smaller right next to the trailer, if you use hardware to connect the posts to the beams you may not need the braces.
Put eaves trough above the door.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

that is actually quite similar to what i was envisioning, just smaller and watersealed where it meets the trailer. i am still looking at options for the waterseal


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't waterseal it to the trailer.
Make it so it is higher then the trailer where it meats the trailer so the outside eave is the same height as the trailer.
Keep the posts that are against the trailer say 6" away from the trailer.
Put eavestrough above the door so that water does not run down your back as you open the door.
This would be a free standing structure right next to the trailer about 6" away from it with the roof overlapping above the trailer but not connected to it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

mae-ling said:


> We need to think way outside the norm on this.


How about this?


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

im sorry but i dont see how building something 6" away from the house will keep water away from the door. It seems to me that during a downpour, water would be cascading between this structure and the house and soak anyone who attempts to go inside. I dont have gutters or eaves, you can see in the original photo that its just a simple fitted roof. Unless i put a channel on the side of the trailer sort of like a gutter and wedge the edge of the structure's roof under the channel, thats the only way i see that this would work. Is that what you are referring to as an eavestrough?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I believe in some areas they are referred to as gutters.

This would keep the rain off your neck


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

ok that makes more sense. thanks


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Just noticed this in another thread. Would this system work for you? As long as no snow load and flashed back up under the house shingles.


----------

